# WoW hängt sich beim Einloggen auf



## Mandragon81 (5. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen hoffe  das ihr mir ein wenig helfen könnt.

Mein problem ist das ich heute mit meinen Laptop  (XP)  den patch runtergeladen habe und mich im anschluss ins spiel loggen wollte.

Das eigentliche Problem findet statt wenn ich mein Account Name und Passwort eingegeben habe. Sobald ich Login drücke hängt sich alles auf nichts geht mehr.

Selbst auf den Desktop komme ich nicht zurück. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr irgendwelche hilfreichen Tipps hättet


----------



## Wagga (5. November 2008)

Interface,WTF,Cache -Ordner sichern (Desktop ziehen! z.B.)
Und Repair.exe ausführen!!
Hoffen das es wieder geht.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Mandragon81 (5. November 2008)

Erstmal vielen dank für die wirklich schnelle Antwort und Vorschlag Wagga.

Es hat jetzt auch geklappt mit dem einloggen. 
Seltsamerweise hat er nur 7/12 im repaier modus durchlaufen danach kamm ne fehlermeldung das ich das spiel neu installieren soll.  Irgendetwas mit zu gross hatte es leider ausversehen sofort weggedrückt ohne genau zu sehen was es wahr. 
Aber wie gesagt jetzt geht das einloggen wieder und meine Frau kann wieder in ruhe spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Danke Wagga


----------



## Wagga (5. November 2008)

Die Fehlermeldung lautet:


> WoW ist zu stark beschädigt, die defekten Dateien sind zu groß um sie herunterzuladen,....
> Installieren Sie WoW neu!!



Aber wenns klappt, würde ich erstmal es so lassen.

MFG,Wagga


----------

